# Opinions on this led unit please



## tim (13 Aug 2013)

Hi folks I'm looking for a lighting solution for a 60x20x20 cm shallow nano and wanted to get some feedback on wether you guys think this is worth a punt or not so to speak  
60cm Slim LED Light LED-03-30  - All Pond Solutions
Any feedback/ opinions great fully received.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Aug 2013)

There doesn't seem to be any info on colour temp only that it has blue and white light, so I'm not sure if t'll give you a very pleasing colour rendition by which to view plants and fish. I'd be more inclined to give one of the UP PRO plant LEDs a go which are in a similar price bracket...Lighting


----------



## sa80mark (13 Aug 2013)

Ive seen someone on an American planted tank site using one I think it was the 50cm version if you type into google boyu led 03-60 theres lots of links to marine tanks using these so my guess would be colour wise it probably leans more towards marine type spectrums, not very helpful I know sorry tim


----------



## tim (13 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the replies chaps 
@ troi had a look at the up LEDs first but out of stock.


----------



## Curvball (13 Aug 2013)

I have seen some of the up Aqua LEDs over on the bay, also considering a unit for my tank.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim (13 Aug 2013)

Spent the best part of the afternoon looking for the 60cm pro z version  the others were around 1200k so not what I'm after may have to go for cheapie boyu t5 unit instead.


----------



## Gill (13 Aug 2013)

I have this one, and ordered A Biright White light unit. And very happy with the growth from it. Plus it can go underwater so you can angle it pricesly where you want the light to be best.
 15 Colors 15.7in 24 Key Remote Controller Aqauarium Fish Tank LED Lights Bar New | eBay


----------



## tim (13 Aug 2013)

Gill said:


> I have this one, and ordered A Biright White light unit. And very happy with the growth from it. Plus it can go underwater so you can angle it pricesly where you want the light to be best.
> 15 Colors 15.7in 24 Key Remote Controller Aqauarium Fish Tank LED Lights Bar New | eBay


Looks good gill, unfortunately I'm under explicit orders from my better half light unit must sit on top of tank, or its not happening


----------



## sa80mark (13 Aug 2013)

Have you thought about ordering from china ?

 58cm LED Aquarium plant Light 180 White lamps 8000K for 56~61cm tank lighting | eBay


----------



## tim (13 Aug 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Have you thought about ordering from china ?
> 
> 58cm LED Aquarium plant Light 180 White lamps 8000K for 56~61cm tank lighting | eBay


That looks like a tidy unit mark, I will add it to my list of possibilities, cheers mate


----------



## taistrietman (18 Aug 2013)

I might suggest an LED solution from TMC? for a 60x20x20 you may even get away with one or perhaps two of their smaller tiles, I have a TMC mini 500 tile, with white lighting and blue as a night light and it is fantastic. I also use TMC grobeams and can't fault them, the mounting solutions are numerous and although initial costs can be off-putting, you are getting a great light that is low energy consumption, guaranteed for 5 years, meant to last for 10 and gives a wonderful shimmer effect. Or you could spend half the money and get a piece of junk from China. 
check out: AquaRay (TMC) MiniLED 500 Solid State Lighting Tile


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2013)

Totally agree for that size tank id go for a tmc tile with a multi controller


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Nov 2013)

Maxspect Razor LED Lighting System 120W (8,000K) | Charterhouse Aquatics


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Maxspect Razor LED Lighting System 120W (8,000K) | Charterhouse Aquatics


Total overkill.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Total overkill.



Oops 

Didn't realise it was a shallow. 
Must slow down.
Must slow down.
Must slow down.

Yeah, I recommend, unless you like your fish Grilled, not to purchase this unit.

As you were!


----------



## Bufo Bill (3 Nov 2013)

Will the TMC tile put out enough light at the edges of his tank if it has to sit directly on top?
All the best from Bill.


----------



## RossMartin (3 Nov 2013)

Hi Bill,

A tmc would be fine on your tank and would get light to the edges!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (4 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Maxspect Razor LED Lighting System 120W (8,000K) | Charterhouse Aquatics


Went with the max spect razor in the end thanks chaps  
Actually went with 3x14 w boyu t5 more than enough for the tank size.


----------

